# Maverick ET-73 thermometers in Canada



## squeezy (Mar 21, 2007)

This is for all my Canadian peers looking to buy the Maverick ET-73 thermometers at home rather than getting stiffed for customs and all that buying from the U.S.

Go to your local Home Hardware, and if it is not on the shelf, they will order it in for you. Their product # is 6427182  Price is about $60 CDN before tax.

Squeezy


----------



## tys (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool beans, I'll have to check this out.

Thanks.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 28, 2007)

After hearing so much about the Maverick ET-73, had to get one myself.  Picked it up on Ebay for $44 plus shipping.  Hope it lives up to its' reputation!


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Did Anyone Hear Of A Brand Called "polder". I Got One As A Gift Over A Year Ago And Forgot I Had It Untill A Few Minutes Ago.it's Digital And Gives Meat And Oven Temps. I'm Trying It Out Right Now.i'll Keep You All Posted.


----------

